# whats the best mane/tail "whitener"



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My mare's mane/tail is multi-colored. One of the predominant colors of her tail is white. The middle to the ends is not as white as it should be...which is blinding white as it is at the top. I have washed it w cowboy magic and heavily diluted liquid tide. It helped, but it didn't completely remove all "dirt stain". Anybody know of a good product that won't also lighten the other colors on her tail?


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

I use mane and tail whitening spray even tho my horse doesnt have any white on him but i use it on my white dog and he goes whiter then paper


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Have you looked into Ecolicious Equestrian's "Blinded by the White"? It's a green, chemical-free product that you can use on the entire horse -- not just it's tail. My Appy is looking the same way (her tail is so white on the top and so near-black at the bottom) and I'm going to use it! Good luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That whitening spray is AWESOME. Wear old clothes (it stains) and your sunglasses!


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

I use Quic Silver all over my gray horse, especially on her tail. It's that thick purple shampoo, smells awful but works GREAT.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the great suggestions! Rarity is the first horse I have owned w white in the tail. Its a lot more work!! Now I have some choices to mull over and attack it with - thanks.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a VERY light palomino, basically white gelding, so I know how you feel. Once the night before a show, he rolled in manure in his stall and it was ALL OVER his belly! ON the same day, he started to grow out his winter coat, so he was a mess. At least it was only an open show. I use shapley's show touch-up- it comes in alot of colors. Also, baby powder. It makes them smell good, too  Quic-silver is good shampoo. I use a tail bag all spring and winter, and rainy days in fall and summer.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

True story 
When we got to the show, and pulled the cooler off, that's when we noticed it!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

A girlfriend of mine is Ecolicious and she gets me to help her test and demo her products all the time. Not only do they work well, smell amazing but they're incredibly gentle and natural on your horse. Man, how's that for a shameless plug? ****! Truly, I even enjoy using the stuff in my dog grooming salon.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used Mane and Tail Spray 'n White with really good results.


----------

